# Craftsman router 315-17380



## mike black (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a thirty plus year old Craftsman router that was given to me by a very nice old gentle man who said it was too powerful for him . I have taken it apart and cleaned it . I have used it for about five hours I would guess it is near new condition . I am looking for an owners manual for it .I was told by a Sears representive that it was originally manufactured by Ryobi. The model number is 315-17380. If anyone could help me it would greatly be appreciated thanks again Mike Black


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mike black said:


> I have a thirty plus year old Craftsman router that was given to me by a very nice old gentle man who said it was too powerful for him . I have taken it apart and cleaned it . I have used it for about five hours I would guess it is near new condition . I am looking for an owners manual for it .I was told by a Sears representive that it was originally manufactured by Ryobi. The model number is 315-17380. If anyone could help me it would greatly be appreciated thanks again Mike Black


Hi Mike - Welcome to the forum
I just checked the managemyhome website and they had no results for a operator manual for that router. I have a router with a similar model number, and about the same age that I inherited from my father. I haven't got a manual for it either but, if you have taken it apart, cleaned it, got it back together and it works, you already know more than the manual would ever give you. The older craftsman were pretty simple beasts. Someone on the forum may have a manual though, if so, they will be along. If you have any specific questions just ask, there are a lot of people here ready to help.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Mike, welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Check here for your manual: 315-17380 We're trying to compile a library of manuals for routers. If you come across any, please "pay it forward" so someone else can take advantage of it if needed.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Mike. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## pradecki (Jun 30, 2011)

*found the router user manual - looking for table*

A little late for response but I think this is what you were looking for:
(WOW apparently this forum won't let me post URL - thats a really useful feature - I guess I will spell it out since it won't let me type it)
vintagemachinery DOT org FRONTSLASH pubs FRONTSLASH detail DOT aspx?id EQUALS 613

I just got the exact same router, friend gave it to me after finding it cheap at a garage sale. Runs like a champ but I need a table for it. Are modern craftsman router tables compatible with this old of a model? sears website is about useless an doesn't say what the bolt circle diameter is for the mounting plate on their tables. I could build one but then again harbor freight might have something cheap that does the job. Any suggestions on a table for the router?

Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

pradecki said:


> A little late for response but I think this is what you were looking for:
> (WOW apparently this forum won't let me post URL - thats a really useful feature - I guess I will spell it out since it won't let me type it)
> vintagemachinery DOT org FRONTSLASH pubs FRONTSLASH detail DOT aspx?id EQUALS 613
> 
> ...


Hi Peter - Welcome to the forum

Yeah, the forum has a 10 post minimum before allowing URL's. Sort of a SPAM defense that seems to work. 
I have no idea if the new Sears tables will work. Craftsman tools are a "manufacturer of the month" kind of deal so I'm not even sure all the new Craftsman routers will bolt into all the new Craftsman tables. Easy enough to drill a plate to match your router though. Just remove the plastic sub base plate and use it as a drill guide to copy the pattern. 
Once again - welcome to the forum


----------



## frangiman (Jul 3, 2014)

I've just picked up an old router (Sears Model 31517380). It has been working like a charm till it just stopped on me. I took it apart and removed a section of the power cord. It now works, but in putting it back together I cracked open the micro switch inside the housing. Does anyone know where I might find such a thing? I checked with Sears Parts online, they show the part but say it no longer is available. Very unsafe without this switch.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

frangiman said:


> I've just picked up an old router (Sears Model 31517380). It has been working like a charm till it just stopped on me. I took it apart and removed a section of the power cord. It now works, but in putting it back together I cracked open the micro switch inside the housing. Does anyone know where I might find such a thing? I checked with Sears Parts online, they show the part but say it no longer is available. Very unsafe without this switch.


Hi Don. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net. 

No idea where you would find a switch for it... I "think" Ryobi made that router, but not 100% sure.. might check with them. Or maybe an electronics shop? Barring that, keep looking at Ebay, Craigslist, Kijijiji... maybe you will find one that doesn't work that you can scavage for parts.


----------



## cforakis (10 mo ago)

mike black said:


> I have a thirty plus year old Craftsman router that was given to me by a very nice old gentle man who said it was too powerful for him . I have taken it apart and cleaned it . I have used it for about five hours I would guess it is near new condition . I am looking for an owners manual for it .I was told by a Sears representive that it was originally manufactured by Ryobi. The model number is 315-17380. If anyone could help me it would greatly be appreciated thanks again Mike Black


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi @cforakis , and welcome to the forum.
Thanks for posting that manual. Original post was from 2010. and OP found the manual in our library...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @cforakis


----------

